# Southend Airshow



## trackend (May 25, 2009)

For the first time in 2 years the weather has been good for the largest free airshow in the UK
a mixed bag of aircraft and ground based events are entertaining the crowds over the two day bank holiday event 
The land based displays from the armed forces careers were doing a brisker than usual trade in enquires 
The increase IMO as a result in the current economic down turn.
Anyhow here is a mixed bag of images from this years event.


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

Nice stuff, Lee. I noticed the wing walking airplane has an N number on it. The wing walker looks familair. Was that Jenny Forsythe, by chance?


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff Lee! Looks excellent for a free show.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful Lancaster! Thanks for posting the pics Trackend.


----------



## ontos (May 25, 2009)

Second all said above. Great shots. Anyone attending the Air Show at Hemet Ryan Airport in Hemet, Riverside, CA. It's free  It's this weekend ?


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Nice stuff, Lee. I noticed the wing walking airplane has an N number on it. The wing walker looks familair. Was that Jenny Forsythe, by chance?



Afraid not Eric her name is Kirsty Joly shes the oldest of the current team at 35.infact the Stearman was the oldest in their team as well.

I thought it was a good show unfortunately the sheduled B25 and Apachi failed to show, what did bug me was the the RAF falcons parachute team are having to use an Islander aircraft as all the Hercules are on ops in Iraq and Afgahnistan makes me wonder what would happen if this nation got committed to anything bigger than current deployments.
If the MOD hadnt made such a **** up on the Chinook upgrade fiasco we could have spent some of the wasted £500 million on a few more fixed wing logistic aircraft to support our guys.

Anyway rant over a few more snaps


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2009)

That looks a pretty good show to earmark for future reference. Thats a good selection of shots there Lee, thanks for posting


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## DBII (May 29, 2009)

Good pictures, the wing walker is breaking news material.

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (May 29, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2009)

Great material Trackend and excellent shots!!!!!!! Loved the Lancaster with the Spitfire and Hurricane.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Most Excellent!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice stuff trackend


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW... Hurricanes and a Lanc!

Thats on my "bucket list"..

Vampire... cant be many of those..

AWESOME!

.


----------

